# What separates classical music from non-classical music for you?



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

What makes you consider one particular song (piece/work...) classical distinct from non-classical?

It is difficult for me to put clear-cut lines on music because there are some beautiful songs that are usually considered non-classical (pop, country etc.) but have wonderful melodies and chord accompliments not dissimilar to the effects I have while listening to classical music.

But with the sections in this forum, it seems this is more clear-cut. So I wonder what is it that makes classical music classical?


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

The way it is composed.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Intrinsically, the emphasis on form, wherein the structural elaboration of material is a major, or even the primary, focus of attention. In other words, as cimirro says,the way it is composed.

Extrinsically, the absence of traits which mark the music as belonging to any number of styles identified as non-classical (jazz, blues, rock, folk, etc.).


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> Intrinsically, the emphasis on form, wherein the structural elaboration of material is a major, or even the primary, focus of attention. In other words, as cimirro says,the way it is composed.
> 
> Extrinsically, the absence of traits which mark the music as belonging to any number of styles identified as non-classical (jazz, blues, rock, folk, etc.).


I may or may not steal this.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

nathanb said:


> I may or may not steal this.


Help yourself. Only my funny posts are copyrighted.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> The way it is composed.


Not to mention soled, I think Bieber( no name one) sells more than Bach these days.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Hard to say. It's usually easy to distinguish between classical and non-classical with your ears. Defining what makes them sound different is harder. Classical uses harmony and form in varied and complex ways, and will usually have more precise and carefully structured melodies. Jazz can be pretty close to this (Gershwin for instance bears clear hallmarks of jazz but is typically considered classical). Pop is much more distant because of its typically simpler and oft-repeated harmonies, melodies, and forms.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Not to mention soled, I think Bieber( no name one) sells more than Bach these days.


I was afraid of writing something like this and read later:
"GahhBuhhzTahaGZZZ you can't compose in the same quality of Bieber, Mr.NoOne!" 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> I was afraid of writing something like this and read later:
> "GahhBuhhzTahaGZZZ you can't compose in the same quality of Bieber, Mr.NoOne!"
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I like self sense of humour .


----------



## Arent (Mar 27, 2017)

"Classical" in this context is primarily music which falls within the tradition of European art music from the Middle Ages to the present day. Naturally there are edge cases, but in general it's pretty clear.


----------

